# Apple lightning to video out



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I'm not a big Apple/Mac person but the wife is a follower/user of their products. I am trying to see if there is a way to get a video out from her Iphone 6 through the lightning port and still have the ability to sync the device. I have the Apple lightning to HDMI adapter but it doesn't allow sync. I've done some searching on the web and have not found an answer to whether or not its possible to have syncing capability at the same time as video out. Anyone know if its possible?


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is what you seek, the Apple HDMI adapter. Gives HDMI and a Lightning port:

Lightning Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)

When you say "sync" what are you referring to? Can you not do everything wirelessly these days?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You connect lightning to that adapter for power,you can`t sync at the same time, life would be too easy if crapple allow you do that.
and you can` sync it wirelessly while watching video, it won`t let you multitask.
but Seriously why is that so important to watch video while sync that phone?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

"Syncing" might be universally un achievable BUT it is possible in some devices to allow control of the media in the phone AND stream the media out of the hdmi port. Someone did this with an Alpine ina-w910 a while back to gain a digital out for the processor while maintain media navigation and display from the head unit. It doesn't always work though, you'd need to try it with each device to see.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Having the ability to "sync" the phone while having video out will allow some control of the phone while connected to the HU. Without it any FF, RW, pausing, skipping to the next video will have to be done on the phone itself. Head unit in question is the Alpine iLX-007


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

I misunderstood what you were looking for. No way that I know of to get video out and still have control. From my research its a limitation of the 8-pin Lightning connector. There may be a way to DIY a lightning connector of the correct type to make this possible. I'll report back if I come across the info.

Here's some interesting recent progress that will soon potentially allow just this:

http://hackaday.com/2015/02/14/reverse-engineering-apples-lightning-connector/

http://ramtin-amin.fr/#tristar


----------

